# NEW FISH ROOM



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

My wife and I are moving to Kansas City, missouri on September 3rd. Our new home will have a basement (Every home up there has a basement) Anyways I plan on making my basement my little retreat AkA fishroom. Basements are perfect-they have cement floors and stay cool year round. Although they can get pretty humid, does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do to solve this. I was obviously thinking about a dehumidifier, but any of you have any other ideas.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

fans or an ac it cant be humid if its cool.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

SerraNBAPygo said:


> fans or an ac it cant be humid if its cool.


 a fan works pretty good in my fish room/basement. the ac would work also, but my basement is sectioned off so only one vent is down there on the other side. just keep your vents open.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

yeah I plan on using an Ac and dehumidifi :nod: er


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

fans, ac or dehumidifier would be ok..my girlfriend has a dehumidier in her basement and it feels fine..although you have to dump it of often..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you have a return registure for the a/c in your basement it will take the humidity out no problem

just a supply duct to the basment would probably keep it cool enough so the water doesnt

evaporate so fast and a couple exhaust fans in the window would help out.

I'd only get the dehumidifier if your gonna have a lot of tanks and no return duct for the a/c

thats bout all i can think of at the moment


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

frogguy1 said:


> yeah I plan on using an Ac and dehumidifi :nod: er


 should work out great


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sounds really cool.. how many tanks are you gonna have down there? what sizes?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> sounds really cool.. how many tanks are you gonna have down there? what sizes?


 yes, what is gonna be in this fish room?


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

LET US KEEP UPDATED


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> if you have a return registure for the a/c in your basement it will take the humidity out no problem ...


As mr.freez says


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

For those of you who wonder what I am going to have in my basement. Guys so far I am going to have my 120g Piranha tank, 55g piranha tank, 30g saltwater reef. Plus my reptiles- 2 tortoises, 1 box turtle, and python. Guys I am a zoology major. I am obsessed with fish and reptiles.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Too much humidity in the basement can and will f*ck up your wood in the long run. Lets hope you have some good ideas. I dind't feel like reading the other posts so you prob do have an idea. I want some pictures.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Simple.. keep track of the temp, turn off heater when humid (considering the humidity would be close to room temp which your Ps can handle).

Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Guys I will be moving on september 3rd to Kansas City from San antonio,tx. A 13hr drive







As soon as I get settled and get all the tanks up and running pics you will get!!!! I am very anxious to start my basement project.


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Thats basically what im doing right now. I'm going to a yard sale friday to hopefully pick up a couple more tanks. Im gonna be pissed if they are just 10 gal tanks. But if not oh yes i will own them







. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

Definately will, good luck with the tanks. Hope they're bigger


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

sounds good, pics in the future??


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a dehumidifier and it works great.But if you are planning on buying one you should put a couple hundred into it.


----------

